# Sennheiser 5X8ShortCable (with 3.5mm plug) now available for HD-5x8 owners



## AlMargheim

Here's some information that might be useful to other Sennheiser HD-518 owners.
   
  Sennheiser is now selling a replacement cable for the HD-518 that is 4.5 feet
 long with a 3.5mm plug instead of the 1/4" plug that comes from the factory.
 The Sennheiser item number is 5X8SHORTCABLE. The item description is:

 "4.5FT Adapter Cable 3.5 to 2.5mm for HD5x8"

 I ordered mine from Sennheiser two weeks ago and received it last week.  
 Cost was $12.95 + $6.50 shipping.

 As far as I know the only way to order it at this time is direct from Sennheiser over the phone.
 I ordered mine by calling 877-736-6434. Press 1 to get to Sales.  

 I bought my HD-518 after Christmas to use with my HTC Rezound Android phone at work.  I'm not an audiophile but I have to say that the HD-518 and short cable work great together (and sound great)!
  
  -Al


----------



## streetdragon

this is awesome, does this ship to outside the US as well?


----------



## AlMargheim

Good question.  If no one posts an answer this weekend then I'll call Sennheiser next week and ask.
   
  -Al


----------



## AlMargheim

The Sennheiser sales representative that I spoke to yesterday said that Sennheiser US won’t ship the 5X8SHORTCABLE overseas, but he is confident the cable is available overseas. He recommended calling one of their overseas sales offices to order the cable over the phone.
   
  -Al


----------



## streetdragon

alright thanks for the info
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 maybe i'll get the cable some time in the future


----------



## Etravis

Thanks for the update. This is just what I am looking for.


----------



## chadpetree

This post should be a sticky! a lot of people wants this cable! this cable works with the ever popular HD 598 , does someone here live in germany? my german is awful and i called sennheiser Germany germany and they said they don't have that cable but it doesn't make any sense, senhheiser is a german company if there's a store in the world that should have this cable is senhheiser germany!


----------



## joshwalnut

Do you have to give your credit card details over the phone, i don't feel safe doing that..


----------



## cubsfan-budman

FYI, these are now available online at sennheiserusa.com
   
  If you hover over Service and Support, and click on Parts Finder, you can find it there.
   
  I just ordered mine


----------



## FastFire

Hello, i just bought the 518 and the stock cable is really annoying, i tried looking in the website but i cant find the cable anywhere (im on canada) also no luck lookin at amazon =\, any suggestions. U guys know any alternative cable that i could use?
   
  Edit: I managed to find in the sennheiser usa website( idk why when i tried to enter i was fowarded to sennheiser.ca) but theres no options to send to canada, anyone know if they ship to canada?


----------



## exquisite

Anybody knows where/how you can get this cable in Europe? (I am located in Madrid,Spain)
  Thanks!


----------



## Gwalchgwynn

This appears to be the right one.
   
  http://www.divineaudio.co.uk/sennheiser-hd-5x8-1-2m-replacement-cable-with-3-5mm-plug
   
  Should be able to ship it at the very least to any EU country, I would think.


----------



## exquisite

Quote: 





gwalchgwynn said:


> This appears to be the right one.
> 
> http://www.divineaudio.co.uk/sennheiser-hd-5x8-1-2m-replacement-cable-with-3-5mm-plug
> 
> Should be able to ship it at the very least to any EU country, I would think.


 
   
   
  Thanks a lot *Gwalchgwynn* , I just ordered one , will be shipping today!


----------



## FastFire

Hi guys, well i tried calling Sennheiser Canada but they couldnt find the 5X8SHORTCABLE, the sales guy said that he needs the 6 digit product number and the shortcable is the only one without the number, does anyone know any online store that can make a similar cable to use?


----------



## streetdragon

Quote: 





fastfire said:


> Hi guys, well i tried calling Sennheiser Canada but they couldnt find the 5X8SHORTCABLE, the sales guy said that he needs the 6 digit product number and the shortcable is the only one without the number, does anyone know any online store that can make a similar cable to use?


 
  There is another cable available on ebay. A number of users including myself have already bought it and are using it now.


----------



## FastFire

THANK YOU very much sir you are a savior! my eternal gratitude!


----------



## Burns0100

Oh man would this cable transform these headphones for me untill i can upgrade to the 650s, i hate the cable on the 518s its a stupid selling point for a medium class open back headphone, it might be decent if these were good for DJing but there not.


----------



## Burns0100

Just found a nice cable on Ebay, they have this cable in 1.2m, 1.5 and 1.8, i got the 1.8 so i still had some room to move away from my laptop or phone if needed and it only costed $24 to ship to Australia which is awesome, normally around $50 shipping for other things like headphones.


----------



## oldogee

For sure it will work electrically BUT, if you look at this (and many other so called Sennheiser cable replacements) bayonet plug that plugs into the headphones you will notice that the 3.5 mm connector barrel only has three discrete contacts versus the 4 that are on the original Sennheiser cable. This means that instead of having two separate two conductor pairs that connect together in the 3.5mm connector at the source, one of each of the conductors in the pair are connected in the headphone socket. So what you say? With a nominal 50 ohm earphone impedance, sharing even a meter of common return wires reduces the channel separation and could increase crosstalk. Maybe not important for you but if you are driving these phones from a no compromise DAC and headphone amp, why risk degrading the sound of these incredible headphones? It would be better to just cut off the plug from the stock cable, make it whatever length you want and then reconnect the wires to a 3.5mm or 1/4" plug so that the two sommon wires are connected there, keeping the headphone wire pairs separate all the way to the headphones. Capice?


----------



## wmlk

So essentially (if you want to use them for practical, portable use) they cost $20 more than whatever listing? That's crazy.


----------



## Thundamonkey

Sorry to necro this thread, but I just got a pair of these headphones and while looking at either a shorter cable from Senn themselves, or cutting my stock one down, I also wanted to see if anyone had found a decent in-line mic cable. I found this one on ebay that has your typical inline mic used on phones etc.. These are 3 options, first one being apparently for iphones, second HTC, third samsung. 
  
 http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Replacement-cable-with-Remote-Mic-connect-iphone-to-Sennheiser-HD598-HD558-HD518-/261280639444?pt=US_MP3_Player_Cables_Adapters&var&hash=item3cd58a29d4&_uhb=1
  
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Cable-Remote-Mic-HTC-Phone-Sennheiser-HD598-HD558-HD518-Headphone-/310815708172?pt=US_Cell_Phone_PDA_Cables_Adapters&var=&hash=item8e14383e14
  
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/Cable-Remote-Mic-Samsung-Galaxy-S4-Sennheiser-HD598-HD558-HD518-Headphone-/201000873142?pt=US_Cell_Phone_PDA_Cables_Adapters&var=&hash=item7476ca54b2
  
 My question is twofold, first one being has anyone every tried these ones before? and if so, how was it? It appears this seller has had some good feedback from people around here.
  
 Second one being can I use this for minor talk online or should I be getting a dedicated boom mic or desktop mic? I know that the dedicated ones will provide better sound quality, but I don't do competitive gaming or anything, just random FPS and such and talking here and there is nice. 
  
 Thanks for the input. I am leaning towards cutting my stock one down but looking at the inline mic option as well, cheers


----------



## Thundamonkey

Sorry to bump this, but found my answer on the mic aspect as it appears it won't work (which was suspected) 
  
 My main question at this point is that with these cables that others have mentioned here:
 http://www.ebay.ca/itm/NEW-Replacement-Audio-upgrade-Cable-For-Sennheiser-HD598-HD558-HD518-Headphone-/261255113290?pt=US_MP3_Player_Cables_Adapters&var&hash=item3cd404aa4a&_uhb=1
  
 there are only two lines on each terminal, whereas the stock Senn ones are 3 are the headphone end. Will this throw off the audio? seller has many reviews for these cables and no one has mentioned them causing issues. He sells 5-10 a day it appears based on the selling history so they are popular, altho ofc that doesn't mean quality.  Thanks


----------



## streetdragon

thundamonkey said:


> Sorry to bump this, but found my answer on the mic aspect as it appears it won't work (which was suspected)
> 
> My main question at this point is that with these cables that others have mentioned here:
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/NEW-Replacement-Audio-upgrade-Cable-For-Sennheiser-HD598-HD558-HD518-Headphone-/261255113290?pt=US_MP3_Player_Cables_Adapters&var&hash=item3cd404aa4a&_uhb=1
> ...


 
 I have this cable and mentioned somewhere else as well that this cable sounds somewhat cleaner and more sterile while the stock cable is more ambient and warm sounding. I prefer the stock ones over this.
 No idea if the unbalanced headphone 2.5mm jack is part of the cause.


----------



## Thundamonkey

streetdragon said:


> I have this cable and mentioned somewhere else as well that this cable sounds somewhat cleaner and more sterile while the stock cable is more ambient and warm sounding. I prefer the stock ones over this.
> No idea if the unbalanced headphone 2.5mm jack is part of the cause.


 
 So I guess my best course of action would be to cut down my current one and put the 3.5mm end on it? Sorry, never had a set of headphones that had removable cable and only own the 518's and m50s so my knowledge is limited, thanks


----------



## streetdragon

thundamonkey said:


> So I guess my best course of action would be to cut down my current one and put the 3.5mm end on it? Sorry, never had a set of headphones that had removable cable and only own the 518's and m50s so my knowledge is limited, thanks


 
 there is a shorter one by sennheiser themselves, i forgot how you could order it though.


----------



## Hbear1

Just ordered online for my HD 598, this will be a big improvement.


----------



## streetdragon

What were you using previously?


----------



## Hbear1

I was using the original long cable with 3.5mm adapter.


----------



## streetdragon

Oh okay, thought you were referring to the headphones themselves.


----------



## Stanfoo

I live in Canada. Is there anywhere online I can order from?


----------



## rfcarvalho

This is expensive. But I'll buy it anyway.
  
 I agree that this should be on the box, by default.
  
 And I'm still looking for a decent case to store the phones too, they deserve that too.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

I have used the "5X8SHORTCABLE" that is the subject of this post, now available from Sennheiser for $13.47.  After a few months, it became intermittent, requiring me to move the plastic plug that goes into my left earpiece to restore sound in one of the two sides of my HD 598 headphones.
  
 For a while, I thought the problem was in the jack of the HD 598 headphone and was becoming resigned to having to buy a replacement pair of headphones.  On a lark, I went back to the original 10' cable that came with the headphones to find there was no problem with ITS connection, indicating that the problem was in the cable.
  
 Time to buy a new cable.
  
 I found the PERFECT cable on eBay, called "Replacement cable with Remote Mic connect iphone to Sennheiser HD598 HD558 HD518."  Price is $16.80.  Here:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/261280639444?var=560224159548&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
  
 I received it and started using it... FABULOUS.  It adds the 3-button remote that controls volume, pause, and skip/repeat of songs of the typical iPhone inline remote.
  
 Furthermore, its ends are METAL not plastic. 
  
 A great deal that will allow you to take your Sennheiser HD 598 headphones out and about, driven by your iPhone, and putting all those BEATSniks to shame!


----------



## Mad Max

You sound unlucky.
  
 Well, we'll see how it goes for me.  I bought two cables, one for my Momentum On-ear and one for my K545 to replace the little strings that they originally came with.  I think manufacturing tolerances might not be as tight for this cable as the stock HD598 cable fits my Momentum easily and locks firmly but this replacement cable, both of them, fit my Momentum very tight and cannot be turned in order to lock, but at least insertion is proper and the tightness secures the cable anyway, lol.  I should have gotten a third one, reduced the 2.5mm plug body's outer circumference slightly with my solder iron or fine sandpaper, then it would fit my HD8 DJ.  I knew ahead of time but when ordering I slipped my mind.


----------



## BobSmith8901

oldogee said:


> For sure it will work electrically BUT, if you look at this (and many other so called Sennheiser cable replacements) bayonet plug that plugs into the headphones you will notice that the 3.5 mm connector barrel only has three discrete contacts versus the 4 that are on the original Sennheiser cable. This means that instead of having two separate two conductor pairs that connect together in the 3.5mm connector at the source, one of each of the conductors in the pair are connected in the headphone socket. So what you say? With a nominal 50 ohm earphone impedance, sharing even a meter of common return wires reduces the channel separation and could increase crosstalk. Maybe not important for you but if you are driving these phones from a no compromise DAC and headphone amp, why risk degrading the sound of these incredible headphones? It would be better to just cut off the plug from the stock cable, make it whatever length you want and then reconnect the wires to a 3.5mm or 1/4" plug so that the two sommon wires are connected there, keeping the headphone wire pairs separate all the way to the headphones. Capice?


 

 I realize this thread is old but I had a question that no one seems to have addressed since this posting from oldogee: I know that the official Sennheiser HD598 replacement cable with the 2.5mm headphone end and the 3.5mm plug-in to source end has the 4 discrete contacts on the 2.5mm bayonet headphone side and this matches the stock cable that comes with the unit. But I notice that many folks purchase the Chinese replacement cable which has only the standard 3 contacts on both ends. I was wondering, does having the 4 discrete contacts on the 2.5mm plug on the headphone end make a true difference or is it just theoretical? I mean if Senn's official cables have the 4 on the 2.5mm end why don't the unofficial replacement cables not have them too? Any insight appreciated..


----------



## Mad Max

bobsmith8901 said:


> I realize this thread is old but I had a question that no one seems to have addressed since this posting from oldogee: I know that the official Sennheiser HD598 replacement cable with the 2.5mm headphone end and the 3.5mm plug-in to source end has the 4 discrete contacts on the 2.5mm bayonet headphone side and this matches the stock cable that comes with the unit. But I notice that many folks purchase the Chinese replacement cable which has only the standard 3 contacts on both ends. I was wondering, does having the 4 discrete contacts on the 2.5mm plug on the headphone end make a true difference or is it just theoretical? I mean if Senn's official cables have the 4 on the 2.5mm end why don't the unofficial replacement cables not have them too? Any insight appreciated..


 
  
 It has been mentioned, you just haven't been searching.  I let others know, and I shouldn't be the only one, that three (TRS) or four (TRRS) contacts doesn't matter.  As long as the headphone end doesn't have less than that.  No, there's no difference, no one knows why Sennheiser went with four contacts instead of just three.  The female connector inside of the left cup is TRS, not TRRS, if I remember correctly.  If I'm wrong, there's the possibility of running the headphone balanced then, but that would require cannibalizing the original cable because it only has three conductors, if I recall correctly, when four are required for balanced drive.


----------



## ehmora

> It has been mentioned, you just haven't been searching.  I let others know, and I shouldn't be the only one, that three (TRS) or four (TRRS) contacts doesn't matter.  As long as the headphone end doesn't have less than that.  No, there's no difference, no one knows why Sennheiser went with four contacts instead of just three.  The female connector inside of the left cup is TRS, not TRRS, if I remember correctly.  If I'm wrong, there's the possibility of running the headphone balanced then, but that would require cannibalizing the original cable because it only has three conductors, if I recall correctly, when four are required for balanced drive.


 
  
 It is 4 wire and can be reconfigured to balanced
  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/719661/sennheiser-hd598-recable-single-sided-balanced


----------

